# Pic of new dark sand in 90 gallon



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

This tank is lit by two 48" T5HO lights so the sand is very well lit and looks like a nice grey. I like how much more the plants and fish show up compared to playsand.

For those who didnt follow the other threads, http://www.tscstores.com/50LB-ENVIROBLAST-SANDBLASTING-SAND-P4428.aspx is the sand I used. I also put dollarama potting soil under the sand, no ammonia from it btw.

In the back you will see my taiwan moss farm which I hope to work on soon to do the whole back and left side of the tank.

I am very happy with this new sand, two 50 lb bags was more than enough for my 90. Flourite sand might have looked better but I personally can not afford to listen to my wife after spending that amount of money.


----------



## Ryan.Wilton (Dec 12, 2012)

+1 to being tired of arguments of fish money (lol). Sand looks nice, those Green Tiger Barbs (if that's what they are) are massive. What's the actual stock list?


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

hmmm, stock list

2 green tiger barbs
1 tiger barb
1 reddish tiger barb, not sure of the actual type
3 different gourami
2 upsidedown catfish
4 yoyo botia
1 rainbow shark
3 bala shark
1 pictus catfish
1 some other type of catfish, has a circle on its side
1 stripped raphael catfish
1 festivum
1 medium size pleco, not sure of name, but gets to about 8 inches max
-1 mono, he died yesterday due to nitrite spike
Might be missing one or two


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

Looks good  I like how it's not too dark.

So you put all 100lbs in?


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

not quite, but I do have potting soil under it. If I only used sand, I probably would have been good with 2 bags.


----------



## MDR (Feb 20, 2012)

Very impressive! I was following you thread regarding this sand, is it sharp (would it potentially harm fish who filter food from sand?).

I really like the moss.


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

It might be too sharp for those fish, I have larger bottom fish, I don't think I would use it for small ones like panda cory


----------



## Ryan.Wilton (Dec 12, 2012)

Hard to see that much stock in your tank Pyr, your tiger barbs are awesome, I dunno why but I've always enjoyed tiger barbs... Oh and the catfish with the spot on it's side, mind providing a picture? I have a sneaking suspicion it's a Sun catfish.

Anyways, looks nice, keep us updated on the previously leaking beauty


----------



## zfarsh (Apr 7, 2011)

Wow, it does definetly look better than playsand . I woudl get it too, but i think my corys like the playsand, so i am stuck with playsand. 

Btw, the backgound, is it painted black or a wallpaper?


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

background is painted black, only did one coat so far, need one or two more.

Its going to be hard to get a pic of that catfish, rarely see him.

The tiger barbs are just filler fish. I had tried having a bunch of them as recommended and they kept dieing off, these are the survivors and the one that is very different was recently given to me. I guess the two green ones are kinda big.


----------



## Ryan.Wilton (Dec 12, 2012)

So, if you're not pleased with them... gimme em for free  anyways provide more tank shots for us


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

Im in Kingston so no go there


----------

